# should oil catch can be installed in cooler or warmer part of engine bay?



## vcreation (Jan 25, 2016)

hey guys i just put in a simple baffled catch can stuff with stainless scourers. i live in warm climate so it'll never freeze. the PCV and turbo is at the back so its very short easy run to mount the catch can on the firewall. but some say if u keep the can cool it will perform better as the oil/water vapor will condensate in the can better therefore it catches more. when i drive the catch can cools down a bit from the airflow within the engine bay but when stopped it get heat soaked as it's about 10" on top of the turbo.

if i were to relocate the catch can to front of the engine bay, it will be a long hose run and harder to install but there's definitely alot cooler at front. does catch can really perform better when it's cooler? will i still catch the same amount of oil when catch can is warm and just less water?


----------



## Sagginwagen (Oct 15, 2018)

Everything metal in the engine bay gets heat soaked. As long as the can is not right next to the exhaust, it will work just fine. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olindor (Oct 4, 2021)

I’m sorry if I make any mistakes writing, I’m from eastern europe 
I also think that the oil catch can should be placed in a cold side so the hot vapors can cool down and condensate 
I installed on my car one small cabin radiator in the front bumper to cool the vapors even more before they enter in the can 
But it catches only water 
In 2.000 km since installation I found about 100 ml of water


----------

